#ubuntu-us-sc 2010-11-23
<micole> hey guys
#ubuntu-us-sc 2010-11-24
<gare> hi -- uhh you may want to check the url in your topic - it is going to a body piercing website  http://www.ubuntusc.com/
#ubuntu-us-sc 2015-11-17
<mmaheu> Anyone in here?
